# Toy breeder in ONT



## buttercup123 (Oct 7, 2010)

Does anyone know of any good breeders in ONT?

I'd like to shy away from apricots but nice reds are ok, I just want something with a little better coat.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Hello Butercup,

I know a girl out my way that tests, and has red toys. They are her pets, and she does show them. She does have a waiting list though, not sure of the timeline. Send a PM, if you are interested, and want her contact.

Paragon


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Paragon, would u know if there will be Toy breeders at the PCC Fun Day next month?

I just e-mailed D to ask her but it may be a while before I hear back from her.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Countryboy,

I have no idea of who is showing up at the PCC funday. Perhaps Vibrant can give you a hand there. If you want to know who will be at the Airedale Nationals next week, in Kitchener, I could help you out there.

Paragon


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

The Aurora show is coming up, as is the PCC show in Caledonia. Have you considered importing. If I were buying a Toy, my first choice would be Smash Poodles. I send you the link to Canuckdogs so you can keep track of upcoming shows.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Paragon said:


> If you want to know who will be at the Airedale Nationals next week, in Kitchener, I could help you out there.
> 
> Paragon


Ha! Ignoring yr Poodles in favour of those Terriors again, eh?  lol

Break a leg at the Nationals tho!! 

.........................

Buttercup...

There will probably be Toy breeders at the Fun Day event. And there will definitely be toy breeders at the Erie Shores show June 1, 2, 3 in Caledon. It's the Poodle Club of Canada SPECIALITY and the Poodle Club of Ontario SPECIALTY...lots of poodle breeders of all varieties will be attending.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Canuck Dogs: Your source for Canadian dog event information online.


----------



## Paragon (Feb 18, 2012)

Countryboy, 

This past weekend was the poodies turn! This week it is the Dales...I will have Liza-Jane my Blue girl out this Saturday, for my daughter who made the Regional Junior Finals. She will be up after BIS. Regular Juniors are at noon, so it will be a long day! I will have pups out this weekend, lots to do yet...

I can't do both breeds on a weekend, too intense grooming.... Preparation is brutal before show day! Airedales take 8-12 weeks to get coat ready, then regimen of stripping and grooming 2-3X per week! Week before show requires about 4-6 hours of work not including bath....:O.

This past weekend was fun! My youngest daughter won with Star on Sunday, and took her into the Group with all the handlers....no fear...plus cute factor! Watch out for her in a couple of years... she has the touch!

There will be plenty of Poodles at Erie Shores at the end of the month. I do not have a count, as we haven't closed yet, but it looks like a good show! You can meet poodle breeders there, and get the scoop on who is planning pups.

Paragon


----------

